# [H] Space Hulk Rogue trader Tanks SM [W] LOTS PP



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I have a pristine unopened 3rd ed space hulk game never opened

Also I have RT Era tanks
Custom built beauties
Land Raider
Land Raider Spartans
Rhino
Preditor
Whirlwind
Take a look at my Photobucket page
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/

I am looking ofr 
$$$ PayPal
Eldar
Ork
SM
MTG Cards Settlers of Catan
and believe it or not Heroclix


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

how much are you wanting for those rt tanks? asuming they're the bottem right hand pics on photobucket?


----------



## viperchief549 (May 1, 2011)

hero clicks i have are as follows

she hulk...hobgoblin...cannonball...archangle...gargoyle...rhino...cyclops...stature...proffx
sandman...pyro...black panther...toro...hulking...jackolantern...ace...blob...electro...ronin
destiny...scarlet witch...stingray...sunspot...fixer...colossus...swordman...hydroman...icema
boom-boom...drlight...quicksilver...brainiac...kang...livinglaser...joker...electro...persuader
thiman...moonnight...sprite...changchi...us agent...harleyquinn...guardsmencrossbones...bigbarda plus 5700 magic cards


----------

